# Apache bringt Unterverzeichnisse von Alias durcheinander



## ZodiacXP (24. Dezember 2009)

Ein Apache von mir läuft unter einem anderen Port und verwendet insbesondere folgende Konfiguration:

```
<VirtualHost *:200>
	DocumentRoot "/dev"

	<Directory "/dev">
		Options Indexes FollowSymLinks Includes ExecCGI
  
		AllowOverride None

		Order allow,deny
		Allow from 127.0.0.1
	</Directory>

	Alias "/Foo" "U:/Dokumente/Projektname"
</VirtualHost>

<Directory "U:/Dokumente/Projektname">
	Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks Includes ExecCGI
	AllowOverride All
</Directory>
```

Soweit die für das Problem relevanten Einstellungen. Eine .htaccess leitet weiter auf eine bestimmte php-Datei im selben Verzeichnis. Zudem liegt /dev und der Apache in einem Verzeichnis. Dieses ist als virtuelles Laufwerk V: angelegt.
Also: "V:/Apache" und "V:/dev".

Warum erscheint im Browser ein 404 für "/Dokumente/Projektname/foo.php" und im error-Log steht. "File does not exists: V:/dev/Dokumente"?

Warum wird diese Datei nicht gefunden obwohl sie existiert und der 404 im Browser genau diese Datei benennt?


----------

